# Digital or analog metronom?



## Brett89 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would like to buy a metronom, so a can pratice better... so what type sould I buy? I think that a digital is more precise, but my teacher said that I sould buy an analog, but I think he said this snobbish, you know "analog is the good stuff, like tubeamps  ) . . . 

Sooooooooo, which type sould I pick?


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Feb 10, 2007)

Really, it doesn't matter, to be honest. Get whatever is decent that you can afford.


----------



## Alpo (Feb 10, 2007)

I have one of these. It's a great, simple metronome. I dropped mine pretty badly once, but it still works perfectly.

Whatever you decide on, do NOT get a metronome that beeps. When you buy the metronome make sure it makes a clicking sound. 

A great excercise with a metronome is to clap along to it. When you clap in perfect time, you can't hear the metronome at all. Doing this for a few minutes every day is good for your timing. But it doesn't work with a beeping metronome.

I don't really see a reason why an analog metronome would be better than a digital. A digital metronome should be more accurate.


----------



## Brett89 (Feb 10, 2007)

Alpo said:


> I have one of these. It's a great, simple metronome. I dropped mine pretty badly once, but it still works perfectly.
> 
> Whatever you decide on, do NOT get a metronome that beeps. When you buy the metronome make sure it makes a clicking sound.
> 
> ...



But what's the problem with a beeping sound? I thought that all digital metronoms make the beep sound!


----------



## Alpo (Feb 10, 2007)

The Seiko metronome I have is digital, and it makes a clicking sound. I prefer the click sound because you can clap along with it, and when you clap perfectly in time with it, the click disappears. But when your timing is off, you hear the click loud and clear.

And of course a click is less annoying than a beep.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 10, 2007)

The only criteria I'd have for buying one is whether it has an headphone jack; trust me, the people you live with will really appreciate it.


----------



## Cancer (Feb 10, 2007)

Alpo said:


> The Seiko metronome I have is digital, and it makes a clicking sound. I prefer the click sound because you can clap along with it, and when you clap perfectly in time with it, the click disappears. But when your timing is off, you hear the click loud and clear.
> 
> And of course a click is less annoying than a beep.



Huh.....  

Strangely, this actually makes a hell of a lot of sense. 

I currently have 3 digital metronomes, all work fine, I like that I can select different beats (quarter note, eighth note, etc), but I miss the sound of my old wooden pyramid metronome (wooden obelisk wtih a weighted pendulum ....ah). It was off and had a swing to it so I retired it, but I miss the sound, and never realized why until now....


----------



## Alpo (Feb 10, 2007)

I know I'd go insane if I had to listen to a beeping sound every time I practice.


----------



## Nik (Feb 10, 2007)

Digital metronomes suck, analog metronomes just have that amazing, smooth, warm tube tone...


 


I recommend finding the YMetronome off of the internet  It's free, and you can change what MIDI sound it uses to click. You can also do sub-beats for different time signatures. All-in-all, it's the most versatile and well-made metronome I've ever used. And yes, it's free, though you need to be on your computer to use it.


----------



## Seedawakener (Feb 11, 2007)

www.metronomeonline.com

there ya go.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Feb 11, 2007)

I've got an old school Wittner metronome. The pyramid lookin thing with the swinging pendulum. Its cool, I inherited it from my grandfather / to my uncle / then to me...and that's the only reason I use it instead of buying a different one. 

My friend has a Qwiktime with a few different click sounds, goes up to 250+, has an earphone jack and you can even off turn the noise and play to the flashing light if you wish. Detrimental features in order to practice with other people around because that clicking sound...drive people crazy. 

I think the Penguin tried to kill Batman once in an old Adam West episode with that friggin' sound. Tied Batman to a chair and let him sit there with the clicking sound till' his brain lost all sanity.....No, I think it was little drops of water on his head....same principle though.


----------



## 7slinger (Feb 11, 2007)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Really, it doesn't matter, to be honest. Get whatever is decent that you can afford.



+1

...and somebody else mentioned a headphone jack; definitely a good idea if you live with others that aren't hearing impaired


----------



## Ciprian (Feb 11, 2007)

I use "Amazing Metronome". (software)


----------



## Brett89 (Feb 11, 2007)

Oké, so I'm going to buy a metronom this week, a digital one...

I found this... anyone own one of them? Which one sould I buy?

Boss DB 3 Dr. Beat
Boss DB60
Korg MA20 
Korg MA30 
. . . sould I ask the shopkeeper are they makeing beeping, or clicking sound?  


But if you say, buy a mech. metronom, I buy one, the only that I found is called Thomann M-330


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 11, 2007)

anything that clicks is good.


----------



## Nik (Feb 11, 2007)

1.) Download my attachment below

2.) Unzip

3.) Click on the YMetronome .exe file.

4.) Thank me later

And you want a metronome away from the computer, well, as Ken said, anything that clicks is good


----------



## Brett89 (Feb 11, 2007)

Metal Ken said:


> anything that clicks is good.



Sould I use the clock on the wall? It clicks, but there's no variation with the tempo though  ... (You MUST laugh... it's funny )



Nik said:


> 1.) Download my attachment below
> 
> 2.) Unzip
> 
> ...



Well thanks, but yes, I want a metronom away from the PC... I sit too much here


----------



## Metal Ken (Feb 11, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Sould I use the clock on the wall? It clicks, but there's no variation with the tempo though  ... (You MUST laugh... it's funny )
> 
> 
> 
> Well thanks, but yes, I want a metronom away from the PC... I sit too much here



it works well for practicing 8ths, 16ths and 32nds at 60 bpm ;p


----------



## Alpo (Feb 12, 2007)

Brett89 said:


> Oké, so I'm going to buy a metronom this week, a digital one...
> 
> I found this... anyone own one of them? Which one sould I buy?
> 
> ...



You should definitely listen to the sound before you buy it. You don't want to get something that'll drive you crazy everytime you practice.

I wouldn't choose any of those metronomes. I just find them unnecessarily complicated. All you need is a dial for adjusting tempo and an on/off switch. It's better for you to be able to count different time signatures without the help of accents in a metronome.

I would choose the bottom one on this page (the SQ50V). You can listen to the sounds on that page, too.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Feb 12, 2007)

I like metronomes that at least sond like crappy midi drums. Those beeps drive me up the wall after 3 minutes .


----------



## Drew (Feb 12, 2007)

http://www.raleighmusicacademy.com/links.html

If you don't mind using your computer as a practice tool, then YMetronome kicks ass - it's a freeware midi software metronome. It's cool because you can set it to increase or decrease BPM every X minutes or seconds, so you can start at 120bpm and slowly work up to 160 over twenty minutes or so. 

I still want to get a "real" metronome for practicing away from my computer, but it's not a priority.


----------



## Hexer (Feb 12, 2007)

jsut digged up my old metronome again today (from back in the day when I used to play drums some 10 years or so ago). actually it makes a clicking sound but does the beep to indicate the first note of the measure..... what now?????? am I doomed to slowly drown in the depths of madness????????? 






ah well, actually I can deal with it quite well


----------



## JPMDan (Feb 13, 2007)

Alpo said:


> A great excercise with a metronome is to clap along to it. When you clap in perfect time, you can't hear the metronome at all. Doing this for a few minutes every day is good for your timing. But it doesn't work with a beeping metronome.


 
I just did the clap thing with the online one, holy shit you are right!


----------



## Alpo (Feb 13, 2007)

JPMDan said:


> I just did the clap thing with the online one, holy shit you are right!



It's really good for you, and it reveals any flaws with timing one might have. I learned it from studybass.com, a great resource if you want to learn to play bass.


----------



## Brett89 (Feb 13, 2007)

Well I bought one, the Korg KDM1...
http://www.eldoradomusic.hu/?termek...75&PHPSESSID=860968bcdf476ebde6845418907c53c3

Well it was a bit expensive I think but it clicks  

Practiceing scales with it is fun, but playing song with it... its pretty! And I practice fast picking with it.... hope it will help me be more accurate


----------



## Alpo (Feb 13, 2007)

That looks like a good metronome. Nice and simple

Just take it slowly and ask your guitar teacher to show different ways you can practice with it.


----------



## nitelightboy (Feb 16, 2007)

I've got a Seiko. I've had loads of metronomes in my house since me and my dad are both musicians. ALthough he usually uses the old school analogs. Anything simple is awsome.


----------

